# Calzone



## LadyCook61 (Feb 21, 2008)

Not sure if this would be in Ethnic or bread .  I have a craving for home made Calzone, made my own dough with the KitchenAid stand mixer, waiting for the dough to rise. I plan to make smoked ham, mixed with Ricotta cheese and mozzarella cheese and reggiano parmesan.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds good.  You could also try Italian cold cuts.  Prosciutto, coppacola, genoa salami, mortadella and provelone cheese.

Or, roasted red peppers, cheese and calamata olives


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 21, 2008)

I made one with artichokes and spinach once. Really good. Parmesan was in there I know, I cant remember what else. It was more like a white pizza, no tomato sauce.


----------



## Alicat (Feb 23, 2008)

I made calzones for dinner last night.  Mine are so vanilla, just the usual pizza suspects, you guys have given me some new ideas!


----------



## jkath (Feb 23, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I made one with artichokes and spinach once. Really good. Parmesan was in there I know, I cant remember what else. It was more like a white pizza, no tomato sauce.



Sounds like my favorite dish at BJ's (read the "specialty calzone"):

BJ's Restaurants


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds good. You could also try Italian cold cuts. Prosciutto, coppacola, genoa salami, mortadella and provelone cheese.
> 
> Or, roasted red peppers, cheese and calamata olives


 thanks for the ideas, Andy!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I made one with artichokes and spinach once. Really good. Parmesan was in there I know, I cant remember what else. It was more like a white pizza, no tomato sauce.


 
sounds good ! will have to try those too.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 23, 2008)

jkath said:


> Sounds like my favorite dish at BJ's (read the "specialty calzone"):
> 
> BJ's Restaurants


 
yum, too bad there's no BJ's Restaurants around here .


----------



## Constance (Feb 23, 2008)

That reminds me...I haven't made Calzones in a long time. I usually just stuff them with whatever I have on hand. Leftover broccoli, chicken and cheese makes a good one.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 23, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Not sure if this would be in Ethnic or bread . I have a craving for home made Calzone, made my own dough with the KitchenAid stand mixer, waiting for the dough to rise. I plan to make smoked ham, mixed with Ricotta cheese and mozzarella cheese and reggiano parmesan.


 
Yum.  Those are some of my fave fillings from one of my fave Italian restaurants.  (They might use prosciutto instead of ham.)  I also like to add mushrooms or spinach, & marinara on the side for dipping. You could also change it out & add crab or small shrimp to the cheese mixture.  Lotsa ways to go.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 23, 2008)

Roasted red peppers would be good in it, I agree. Or the broccoli, chicken and cheese sounds good.
I made a seafood one with shrimp and scallops once that was great.


----------

